# Annual Sebastion Inlet trip



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Two of us spent 3NIGHTS this weekdrifting the Sebastioninlet with live pinfish for SNOOK. The first night i caught 2, the second fish was released, not to mentionit was 3/4 of an inch over the max. 32 inches. The second night we missed the bait man. So we netted some mullet, big difference....no takers. So the third night we got out there early, purchased 2 dozen pins for $24! I caught a 311/2 incher and released a 271/2.

Yes, i killed 2 fish!in 3 nights. Brought them home to bribe my friends with, or feed their cats with. Either way i went to alot of trouble to keep the snook fresh.

Days were spent relaxing up on the north prong of Sebastion River. After being skunked 3 nights in a row, my fishing partner fared better here. He chocked on 2 TARPOONS compared to my 1. No poons landed this year. Also, no fly rod caught fish this year as we wernt really here long enough this time. 

This is a great area of Florida for anyone interested. We catch fish here almost every year!


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job!Sebastian is a nice little town. Did some work down there a few years ago.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats where I used to night fish with my dad when I was growing up. Great place to fish, and also has monster sharks in it.


----------



## Angler Management (Oct 15, 2007)

I sure do miss catching snook:reallycrying


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

OH MY GOD!!!!!! You KILLED two fish. :moon

Just ribbing you man :letsdrink $1.00 a pinfish Damn should have just bought some sabikis and found some. Is that all you guys caught were Snook?


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice report! I like to get over on the side and fish the River. Winter time you can smoke em'


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip Lance. Nice looking boat BTW.


----------

